# job offer with pr application



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

I have just sent the last of the paperwork off for my pr visa along with my new job offer in Calgary, and I was wondering how much longer i should have to wait for the visa?

Adrian


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You applying for permanent resident under the skilled worker program with a job offer? Is that correct?


----------



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes that's what am doing


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Assuming you applied through London, CIC is currently reporting a 27 month processing time for 80% of applications received up to June 25, 2010. There's no newer data than that unfortunately, however, London (for obvious reasons) is one of the busiest Canadian visa offices in the world.

Processing times for federal skilled worker applications processed by visa offices outside Canada

I believe with a job offer, they are supposed to assign a CO within 6 months.


----------



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Assuming you applied through London, CIC is currently reporting a 27 month processing time for 80% of applications received up to June 25, 2010. There's no newer data than that unfortunately, however, London (for obvious reasons) is one of the busiest Canadian visa offices in the world.
> 
> Processing times for federal skilled worker applications processed by visa offices outside Canada
> 
> I believe with a job offer, they are supposed to assign a CO within 6 months.


 ok thanks. What is a co?


----------



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok i have found out what this means. I have sent all the paper work off so i must have a co..
how long now do you think till i have my visa?


----------

